# Rose Awnings ... have they gone bust?



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi is anyone aware if Rose awnings part of Omnistor has gone bust...

Ordered a part early Sept and getting nowhere with email, phone messages and now phone never answered!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

They were at the Lincoln show late September.

Alan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I had an Omnistore fitted in early September at their Poole premises. John Rose was also exhibiting at Shepton show.
Another company local to me who are Omnistore agents are Hillview Blinds Bournemouth who I can recommend.
http://www.hillviewawnings.co.uk/


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Have I been in the wilderness too long as the last time we had a meet your Chasson had its own Awning..or have you changed van?
noticed your avatar says rapido 7090+..naughty boy spending money and I thought you loved that chasson :roll: 

fess up Ray


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

tramp said:


> Have I been in the wilderness too long as the last time we had a meet your Chasson had its own Awning..or have you changed van?
> noticed your avatar says rapido 7090+..naughty boy spending money and I thought you loved that chasson :roll:
> 
> fess up Ray


We loved that Chausson and had a new Omnistore fitted on my return from France as the original was blown apart by a mini whirlwind on a beautiful sunny still day. Broke my heart to leave it in the 'poubelles'. At that stage we had no intention of changing MH's for a long time if at all. All that went out the window when we saw the Rapido at Shepton Show and were offered what we paid for the Chausson when it was new. 
Very pleased with it so far and proud to say we stayed with a French manufacturer, the least we can do considering the enjoyment we get from touring there.


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Finally got someone to answer phone.... yes my parts here, I send it today

haha.. life


----------

